# make build failed for devel/py-pip@py27



## bryn1u (Apr 1, 2018)

Hey guys,

When i want to updat packages using portmaster im getting some weird issue:

```
===>  Building for py27-pip-9.0.3
running build_sphinx
creating /usr/ports/devel/py-pip/work-py27/pip-9.0.3/build
creating /usr/ports/devel/py-pip/work-py27/pip-9.0.3/build/sphinx
creating /usr/ports/devel/py-pip/work-py27/pip-9.0.3/build/sphinx/doctrees
creating /usr/ports/devel/py-pip/work-py27/pip-9.0.3/build/sphinx/html
Running Sphinx v1.6.5
making output directory...
loading intersphinx inventory from https://www.pypa.io/en/latest/objects.inv...
*** Signal 11

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/py-pip

===>>> make build failed for devel/py-pip@py27
===>>> Aborting update


===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
       portmaster <flags> devel/py-pip@py27 

This command has been saved to /tmp/portmasterfail.txt
```
What's wrong with this ?


----------



## talsamon (Apr 2, 2018)

It is no solution, but it should work with option DOCS=off.


----------



## bryn1u (Apr 9, 2018)

Hey,

It helped. What could have gone wrong ? What caused that issue ? Is it some bug ?


----------



## talsamon (Apr 9, 2018)

I don't know. I could not repeat the error. I guess this from "build/sphinx/doctrees".


----------

